

Use Hulu, Netflix, Pandora and Rdio from any country - tomaac
http://www.mediahint.com/

======
tobiasu
<http://www.mediahint.com/terms>

"in any way that breaches terms of service or any other regulations of use of
the websites you access;"

Look, if you want to run a site/service violating copyright agreements, do it
properly and post funny replies to the DMCA requests. Or whatever. But don't
try to hide behind this pathetic pseudo-legalese bs.

~~~
DanBlake
I believe a appropriate way to handle this would be to say something like:

"In order to use this service, You must have obtained a waiver from Hulu,
Netflix or Pandora that allows you to waive paragraph X of their terms of
service. If you do not have express permission, You may not continue."

Not sure how well it would hold up but in theory it would put the
responsibility on the consumer and not the supplier.

------
Dramatize
I've been using <http://www.unblock-us.com/> for the last year. It's been a
great service to access Netflix/Hulu.

~~~
andrewcross
Same here. I have no problem paying the $5/month if it means the service stays
up and runs flawlessly.

~~~
harisenbon
I use unotelly personally, but I completely agree. The fact that it works on
my iphone, ipad, appletv, etc is completely worth the measly $5 a month.

This app seems nice, but it a) only works in chrome and b) is free, so I
wonder how long it will stay around, or if they're going to start selling my
eyeballs for compensation.

~~~
gislik
There are a few options when it comes to geo unblocking dns services and I
agree with harisenbon - although I am using <http://playmo.tv> (happily for
over a year now)

------
btown
I would assume Hulu et. al. restrict based on IP address. So is MediaHint
running a large number of proxy servers? It seems this was put together at a
hackathon... if so, how are they planning to get it to pay for itself?

------
virtuallynathan
They are routing this through Azure, their bandwidth bill is going to be
through the roof.

~~~
est
Nah, if you read the PAC you see, only page requests are been routed through
the proxy, actual media streams are connected directly.

Which makes sense. IP detection is done on web page, not actual media CDN
servers.

------
ashray
As far as rdio is concerned, there is no requirement for a proxy server. They
actually allow "US users" to travel abroad and listen to rdio. So, what you
need to do is get through registration somehow.

That works pretty well if you:

a. Have a credit card with a US address

b. Can go through Amazon payments with a US zipcode

I have a credit card with a US address and therefore was able to sign up with
no problems at all. Been using rdio for over a year and really enjoying it :)

For those that do not have a card with a US address, it's still possible to
get through using one of those pre-paid debit cards/asking an American buddy
to help/something else.

TLDR; rdio does not do IP based filtering.

~~~
jonny_eh
It should also be noted that rdio is available in Canada too. So I guess the
above would work with Canadian info/payment methods.

------
doesnt_know
So how is this any different then linking to a torrent tracker? I mean, I get
it, I live in New Zealand and it sucks that our only legal option for viewing
media is by paying for SKY and waiting 6 months - a year or more for shit to
reach us.

This is still copyright infringement though, you are not authorized to view
the media because you live outside the countries that these companies have the
rights to broadcast to.

I can't help but feel this sort of shit is just to make people feel better
about piracy. You may as well just be honest with yourself and go ahead and
download torrents, at least then you aren't actually costing Hulu, Netflix,
Pandora etc money by using their bandwidth.

~~~
jonny_eh
How is giving Hulu ad impressions or paying for a Netflix account costing
those companies money? I don't see this as being much different than importing
DVDs from the US. With this method someone gets paid, just not the local
distributer. But why do they deserve the money anyways if they can't get you
the content sooner?

------
michokest
What I do: Use <http://netshade.com>, pay for the proxy service and get 4-5
high quality proxies in the US (plus some others)

Works like a charm for Netflix and others.

------
bsimpson
You can always just set up an SSH tunnel into an EC2 instance (or your home
computer, if you don't have an EC2 account). Tell Firefox to route its traffic
through your local proxy and use that for streaming.

~~~
jawngee
EC2 is blocked by Hulu and, I think, Netflix. I know I tried that here in
Vietnam with no success and went with VyprVPN instead.

~~~
bsimpson
Worked for me in April on Netflix from Spain.

------
togasystems
I wonder how long this will last before the proxy is banned?

------
rpm4321
What I would love is a walk through on how to get the new cable-less HBO Go,
now offered in Scandinavia for $10 a month, to work in the US.

------
dhughes
Canadian here.

Pandora and Hulu flag me as a non-US resident, Rdio worked although I didn't
proceed with signup. Netflix I already get but very limited compared to the
US.

edit: nevermind I'm a dumbass. It's like unblockus I understand now.

~~~
jonny_eh
rdio is already available in Canada.

------
PanMan
Scary that it wants access to all websites. Is that needed? Beyond that, I
have to say it works really easy: Install the extension, and nothing changes
but Hulu works here.

~~~
nvmc
Chrome warns about many plugins wanting access to all sites. IIRC it's a
problem with Chrome's regex matching rather than any plugin.

------
yamaneko
It works! I finally can listen do Pandora again.

------
jonny_eh
So where is the traffic being routed through?

~~~
togasystems
I just downloaded the proxy configuration file -
<http://mediahint.com/default.pac>

It seems to be running through us.mediahint.com

